# Good Starting Point?



## Frankelshtein (Jun 29, 2010)

Recently I've grown more and more intrigued about the 40k universe in general, and having heard very good things about the books, decided to pick one up and give them a try. The problem is, I have no idea of a good "starting point", that being a book which requires only a basic knowledge of the 40k universe (i.e. nothing that cannot be gleaned from 30mins. on the 40k Wiki), and is of good quality. I would really appreciate help on this issue, and am open to any and all suggestions. 

Thanks!​


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Horus heresy is a fantastic starting point and is an ongoin series. HAve a dig around in this forum to find the books to avoid in the HH sereis though 

Also the gaunts ghosts series is another easy start off point!

Depends what takes your fancy really? Imperial guard, chaos marines,space marines etc?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Depends on what your interested in reading.

_Ultramarines_ and _Blood Angels_ are good for starting the Space Marines, both are about major chapters and are ideal for beginners.

_Gaunt's Ghosts_ and _Ciaphas Cain_ are good for starting the Imperial Guard, both are long series but with very distinct styles.

_Word Bearers_ is the only full Chaos Space Marine series but its an excellent one and very ideal if you want to start reading about Chaos from their own point of view and not through an Imperial's eyes.

_Eisenhorn_ is a good starter for the Inquisition, its a great series and can be bought in one omnibus volume.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The Gray knight omnibus springs to mind aswell, a good look into a chapter.

Theres a few good single books out with varying looks on the 40k universe like, daemon world, cadian blood, Emperor's mercy to name a few.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Depends on what your interested in reading.
> 
> _Ultramarines_ and _Blood Angels_ are good for starting the Space Marines, both are about major chapters and are ideal for beginners.
> 
> ...


These would be my suggestions, especially _Gaunt's Ghosts_ for an excellent set of military novels and _Eisenhorn_ for a mystery-thriller that offers a detailed glimpse into Imperial life behind the front lines.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'd go with the horus heresy series to begin if your looking for history

If you want to get a good look at culture in imperial cities eisenhorn and ravenor

If you want a good look at chapters any of the omnibuses such as the ultramarines omnibus or the grey knights one


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Davidicus 40k said:


> These would be my suggestions, especially _Gaunt's Ghosts_ for an excellent set of military novels and _Eisenhorn_ for a mystery-thriller that offers a detailed glimpse into Imperial life behind the front lines.


I agree. I started with "The Founding" omnibus, the first of the Gaunt's Ghosts series. I found it to be a great kicking off point. The first three stories contained in the omnibus have a little bit of everything and are relatively quick reads. Plus the third story, Necropolis is pretty awesome. I found that the Gaunt's Ghosts books gave me some great insight into the universe from the common soldiers perspective before diving into space marine books.


----------



## Frankelshtein (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. I think I'm going to start with the Horus Heresy books, simply because the seem like a better starting point to me, personally. 



World Eater XII said:


> Horus heresy is a fantastic starting point and is an ongoin series. HAve a dig around in this forum to find the books to avoid in the HH sereis though


I poked around in the forum a bit, and didn't really see any clear "avoid these books" threads. I'm probably just not looking hard enough though. However, one thing that confuses me that I could use some help with is which book is the starting point of the series. The BL website isn't actually very clear on that matter, and I'm a bit confused. 

But again, thanks a lot for the suggestions, and I appreciate the help.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Frankelshtein said:


> I poked around in the forum a bit, and didn't really see any clear "avoid these books" threads. I'm probably just not looking hard enough though. However, one thing that confuses me that I could use some help with is which book is the starting point of the series. The BL website isn't actually very clear on that matter, and I'm a bit confused.
> 
> But again, thanks a lot for the suggestions, and I appreciate the help.


Good choice on the Horus Heresy. They can technically be read in any order but if you want them in a clear order then this is it.

_Horus Rising_, _False Gods_, _Galaxy in Flames_, _Flight of the Eisenstein_, _Fulgrim_, _Descent of Angels_, _Legion_, _Battle for the Abyss_, _Mechanicum_, _Tales of Heresy_, _Fallen Angels_, _A Thousand Sons_, _Nemesis_.

With more on the way. Next is The First Heretic :biggrin:.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Isn't 'Raven's Flight' a HH book?..don't know, just asking really.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Its an audio book i think? suppose it can be added to the series. 

Still yet to read Nemesis, dam amazon not releasing it till August but selling it on the cheap!

I cant wait for the audio book throne of lies, only audio book at the moment that im looking forward too!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

One off book with no real attachments. Read storm of iron


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah storm of iron! good book, whats the ultra smurf book called that sorta ties in with that, dead summat sky summat.


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Let the galaxy burn might be a good starting point full for short stories and the like.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I think if we carry on this thread, 90% of the HH books in the past 5years will be on here lol.

All does depend on the perspective you want to start from.


----------



## Frankelshtein (Jun 29, 2010)

^True that.^

Thanks again for all the great replies


----------



## xClampy (Feb 6, 2010)

Brothers of the Snake is possibly the best book not in a series currently released. Its absolutely amazing. It makes the Space Marines seem more human.


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

The Soul Drinker was my second book to read and I loved it. So I started reading the Soul Drinkers series and they are great!


----------

